# Best surf fishing reel under $100 ?



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to buy a new surf fishing reel (not spinning)... that has the potential for long casts. Everyone has different skill levels at casting so I think this is the best place to ask the question. This will tell me more about the reel, and less about the fisherman. I'll be casting live and cut bait.

I won't be doing a lot of surf fishing so I'd like to keep it between $50 and $100. If that can't be done... tell me what you suggest. Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Go on Ebay and find yourself an old greenie Curado 200B or BSF. IMo one of the most durable they ever made and cast a mile...Dip


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

What species of fish will you be targeting?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Totally Agree!*



Dipsay said:


> Go on Ebay and find yourself an old greenie Curado 200B or BSF. IMo one of the most durable they ever made and cast a mile...Dip


Best reel <$100 = used Curado CU-200 on eBay, for sure (of course in my opinion). Check condition carefully via photos, look for freshwater offerings (can usually tell by the state). Break it down and do a thorough cleaning upon receipt...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

scuppersancho said:


> What species of fish will you be targeting?


I'll be fishing the next 60 days at Port Aransas. Mostly catch good size red and black drum. Also lots of Whiting. Would like to cast to the 2nd gut if possible but will have to see if I can do it.

I do have 1 old greenie CU200. Do you think it will have enough line capacity?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> I do have 1 old greenie CU200. Do you think it will have enough line capacity?


 Line capacity on that reel with 10 to 12lb mono 110 to 115yds. Should be no problem unless you hook into a good one. I'd say go for it!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a cheap Abu


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

You can use your Curado for walking out and fishing in the second cut. If you want to walk out to the second cut and chunk a line as far as you can. Then walk back to the shore I would suggest an Abu 6500 or 7000. You can also use a shimano TR 200-G. You can find them on Craigslist and Ebay but try a local pawn shop.Hope this helps.:cheers:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Spent $50 more and get a Calcutta 400B. I have several and using 20 lb test I sometimes end up using all the line on the spool. There are times when the wind is blowing that you will need to wade and cast and then walk back to the beach to get to the fish. If you are lucky you might find one with a power handle. The handle alone costs $50. With that much line you will really appreciate a power handle. This reel is also easy to maintain.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

penn squidder or jigmaster, there is a reason they have been arounf the TX surf for so long.........they hold up


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> penn squidder or jigmaster, there is a reason they have been arounf the TX surf for so long.........they hold up


x2


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Penn Squidder*



bubbas kenner said:


> x2


X3. Put magnets in one and you can really get out there without professional overruns. C2


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I say a better choice would be a Ambassadeur 6500C3 spooled with some sufix tritanium 15 lb. Bulletproof and more than capable of handling bull reds and big uglies down to croakers and whiting. Also, this particular size has the bait-clicker "alarm" in case you want to set it down to grab another beer, take a whiz or give a woman a kiss.

The last one I picked up at a pawn shop was $40 and it could've passed for new.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

most the reeels mentioned i wouldnt consider surf reels more like bay reels . id get you a jigmaster used if possible . the sqiudder is a hard little reel to learn to cast on but good reels once you get the hang of them. in the surf you gonna hook some big fish bullreds big uglies shark


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a bucket full of squidders, jigmasters, surfmasters, ect. I bought off ebay for $20.00 or less. Clean'em up and replace the drag washers and you're good to go.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The ebay hunting and tackle tinkering gets addictive. People are just throwing away tackle. As TomCat says, it is easy to pull together more gear than you can fish. I have collected Penn Surfmasters, Beachmasters and Levelwinds, Shakespeare Tidewaters, Daiwa Sealines and Ambassadeurs over the last few months. Most of them were $10-20, or less. I found a "parts or repair" lot of three surf spinning reels for $0.99. One was totally wasted, rusted and frozen. The other two just needed cleaning and re-lube. 2 reels for .99 and some elbow grease. I even found an old Ocean Master surf rod for .99. It is getting soft and should be retired, but it has landed 2 slot reds and oodles of whiting this Fall. It gets crazy.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been fishing the beach all my life........and for throwing long distance with heavy baits you just can't beat a penn 209. I like to take the levelwind out, and the little gear that rides off the spool in the opposite side plate as the handle. You have to manually lay the line onto the spool, but it becomes second nature after awhile.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Penn Jigmaster is a great surf reel and parts are easy to find in addition to aftermarket upgrade parts.

Great reels for the price.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you all. Lots of good possibilities here. I'll be checking both new and e-bay. BustinTops mentioned something that I had been wondering about.... The plus and minus of not having a level wind. Can much distance be gained without a levelwind if everything else with the reel being equal?


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Not sure how much distance you lose with a level wind reel. But I've never owned a surf casting reel with a level wind. 

If you decide to go foe something like a jigmaster I prefer the older models so I tend to buy those off ebay.

I have jigmaster's, some of the newer penn reels and the Diawa surf casters but they will run you anywhere for $199.00 and up.

Good luck with whatever you decide to buy.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an penn 209 I may part with if your interested, it's loaded with 300-400yrds of power pro braided line.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Surf Reels*

There are lots of different used reels floating around. Depending
what you mean by "Surf Reel"....If you are talking about Specks or
Bull Reds, Sharks and Jacks....

Fabian is right about some of the reels described here are for
fishing for specks and slot reds...in the bay and summer (?) surf.

If you're looking for reels that will catch 2nd or larger fish group 
you will be hard pressed to beat a Squidder or Jigmaster. They 
cast pretty well because the engineers that designed them gave
them both Shallow and Wide spools. These spools by their design,
as the cast gets longer the spool does not increase dramatically
in speed (rpm) as the cast is ending. (As a slender/deep spool does).
This inheritly minimizes the tendency to backlash/overrun/birds-
nest/XXXXXX or whatever you call them.

The Squidder/Jigmaster are older proven designs that will catch
Big Fish...The squidder and the jigmaster could use a faster retreive.
I think they are superior to Penn's newer reels GLS series 525, 535, 
545, and 555...Maybe not the 525 Mag...

I personally would steer clear of level wind reels. They reduce your
casting distance at least 10%-15%. Removing the levelwind is an
improvement but leaves 2 holes inside of your reel so sand and
grit will get inside and foul things up...

Thank God we have lots of choices, good luck on whatever you decide,
find and fish...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> .The squidder and the jigmaster could use a faster retreive.


The squidder yes (3.3 to1) but the old Jigmaster was 4 to 1 and the 505/506 were 5 to 1.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If your hooked up with a bull red or shark with a good hookset the retrieve speed dont mean nothin.A sguidder is a good reel to learn to cast ,and than the 4/0 HLW 113 penn senator is enough line capacity and casting ability for any surf fishing .A 6500c3 is a great reel I have 3 but walk your line out to the third sand bar and you will be spooled by the time you get back to shore.Line capacity is very important for them shark runs that head south.It sure is fun to turn em with plenty of line on a good reel.My Pb 6ft black tip on a whiting head.So to stay on the thread if you find a good penn 4/0 hlw for under 100$ get it.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Levelwind is no good for the surf. I own most all of the above mentioned reels. The jigmaster is good. I think the squidder is a little small. If you can find a used black and gold diawa saltist that would be my reel of choice. It may cost a little over $100 but serves as a dual purpose reel. I use it here in freshwater for cats and gar. There is no compairison between old penns and the saltist. It is better in every way. 4/0s are a pain to learn to cast. But a good reel.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The Calcuatta400BSV does not have a level wind. Spend the extra money and you won't be sorry. Also for surf fishing it is good to have a few extra reels especially if going after some big fish.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Now dont leave out the importance of a good rod my choice is always harnell 552s.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Now dont leave out the importance of a good rod my choice is always harnell 552s.


 x2 on the rod. I have a Jigmaster,3/0 and 4/0 the Jigmaster is easier to cast but the 3 and 4 have more line capacity. You can use anything to catch Whiting and other small fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Reel*



flatsmaster14 said:


> Get a cheap Abu


X2. You can find one pretty cheap by looking around. C2


----------

